# Testing beans post roast



## jimrobo (Aug 5, 2011)

Ok so you've got your shiny new roaster, you've toasted your first batch.......now what!

What's the best way of testing your roast?

Do you go straight in with the espresso? Or do you do some cupping? I've never cupped a coffee before so any advice is appreciated!

I've got the toastmaster app on my iPad and I am planning to try and record as much as possible on it and obviously some sort of flavor notes would be beneficial


----------



## CoffeeMagic (Aug 7, 2011)

Ideally you should cup batches that use different beans (and a few in between for consistency). Wait a couple of days before cupping. There are various methods available online including SCAA and intro by Steve Leighton (HB). There are also videos on YouTube - some good some bad.


----------

